# Trivia 11/10



## luckytrim (Nov 10, 2018)

trivia 11/10
DID YOU KNOW...
Some papooses (originally an Algonquian word) were built with  sharp,
projecting points so that if a papoose fell off while the  mother was riding
a horse, the points would stick in the ground and protect the  baby.

1. What does  a 'Locavore' eat ?
2. Which of Will Shakespeare's many characters said, "What 's  in a name?
That which we call a rose By any other name would smell as  sweet."  ?
3.Strange Words are these ;
My mother told me that I was acting very contumeliously when  her friends 
came over to the house today. How was I acting?
4. Name that Flick ;
A man makes a vow of no sex for Lent and then meets the girl  of his dreams.
5. In February of 1945, Franklin D. Roosevelt, Winston  Churchill, and Joseph 
Stalin met at Yalta to plan the shape of post-Nazi Europe.  Where is Yalta?
6. What legendary man is said to have ridden horses named  Llamrei, Hengroen 
and Passelande?
  a. - Alexander
  b. - Caligula
  c. - Prince Valiant
  d. - King Arthur
7. POS is a chat term to tell the recipient to watch what they  say ; what's 
it mean ?
8. What's the longest nerve in the human body?


TRUTH OR CRAP  ??
The process of distillation (heating an alcoholic beverage in  order to boil
off, collect, and concentrate the alcohol) was first used in  Ireland, then
in Scotland about 500 years ago, where it was distilled by  Monks.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. A diet that consists only or principally of locally grown  or produced
food.
2. Juliet
3. in an insulting or scornful way
4.  '40 Days and 40 Nights'
5. in Crimea
6. - d
7. 'Parent Over Shoulder
8. Sciatic Nerve

CRAP !!
As with many other things, The process of distillation  (heating an alcoholic
beverage in order to boil off, collect, and concentrate the  alcohol) was
first used in  China no later than 800 b.c. to produce rice  spirits. About
the same time in other parts of Asia, distillation was used to  produce
arrack, a beverage similar to rum, made from rice and  sugarcane juice or
palm juice. The ancient Arabs, Greeks, and Romans all  distilled wine to
produce beverages similar to modern brandy. The practice of  distillation
spread to western Europe with the Arabs in the eighth century,  particularly
in Spain and France.

Some claim that whiskey was invented in Ireland as long as  1,000 years ago
and carried to Scotland by monks. In any case, the first  written records of
Scottish whiskey-making date as far back as 1494. (The word  whiskey comes
from the Irish Gaelic uisge beatha or the Scottish Gaelic  uisge baugh, both
meaning "water of life.")


----------

